# Gonna figure out how to make this mold



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

http://blujay.com/item/Button-soap-bar-candle-wax-craft-10010600-2039900

I think this is the cutest mold ever. I want to figure out a way to make a mold to go over the top of my log mold to imprint the buttons on the top of the soap. Make sense? Kind of like putting bubble wrap over the top of honey soap for the honeycomb look. Might get some silicone and set hubby on it.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

That is very cute. Maybe you can figure it out.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Cute! 

I had dh make something for me out of wood that I then lined with freezer paper. I used it to make a zigzag line between two colors. It worked fairly well.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Kathy, I can't wrap my brain around what you are describing. Do you have a picture of the soap? 

I am envisioning making 3 very thin silicone mods the same dimensions of my log mold then putting one on the bottom and one on each side. So 3 sides would have the imprint on them.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No....I don't have any pics that I can find right at the moment. Basically, he took square dowel rods and cut then corner to corner. Then he lined them up on a thin flat board so looking at it from the side you see a zig zag. It was as long as my log mold. I folded freezer paper like a fan so it fit snug against it. I poured half my normal batch of soap then pressed this thing into the soap as it set up. While that was firming up I made another batch in a different color. Pulled the thing out and smoothed out any imperfections with a knife, then poured the second layer. 

It was important that the thing fit as tight as possible into the mold or soap would ooze up around the edges as you pushed it down. I only used a few times for a special project but I did like the affect. I should do it again with colors that contrast better. I had done it with yellow and green before.


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

That is crazy cute! Hope you figure out how to do it.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I got you now Kathy. I was just thinking of doing something very similar to that the other day!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a 50/50 proposition on putting the bubblewrap on the top of the soap, I now simply use it as a liner only, the otherside has a card in the packaging covering it up so it's still cute. How about simply making your own stamps out of several sizes of buttons and stamp the soap. Glue a large button, a medium button and perhaps several small buttons and simply stamp the top of the soap. or...perhaps if you superglued buttons onto a liner and poured the soap, making sure to make sure the glue filled most of the tiny thread holes...OK now you have me curious  I have several liners I don't use anymore for my molds.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That is cute. Good luck with this.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am getting lazy in my old age so I would just buy the mold if I really really liked it.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I would buy it if it was more than just a single mold. I want something for my log mold. I am starting with gluing buttons and pouring over them and will move on from there.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

That is very cute - I'm going to work on how to make one, too. I think Vicki's idea is great - maybe I'll start with that.

LaNell, not to change the post, but didn't I just read something about awards you won in the ADGA newsletter? Congratulations! Got any pictures of the winning entries?


----------

